# Need a new Headphone stand? Check this one out - cheap too!



## nick20

Hey guys, I got in touch with Scott (warrior05) about his new headphone stands he's got for sale, and I'd like to add my comments.


 First off, let me tell you how pleasurable it was to deal with Scott. His customer service, willingness to listen, and quick responses are about as good as they come. He is one who genuinely cares about you as a customer, and he is extremely willing to listen to problems (should they arise), and fix them immediately. I cannot recommend him highly enough.. He's a stellar person, outside of the "online world", and he get's my highest compliments.

 Next, let me tell you is an extremely wonderful wood-worker, with the passion and desire to deliver a top-notch product, at affordable prices. I cannot comment any further on his skills, because, below are some pictures of the finished product. They speak for themselves..


































 And I guess you are wondering how much these will end up costing? How about below $40!? I, myself, wonder how such craftsmanship and build time can go into one, and Scott is charging next to nothing for a TRUE piece of art. 

 If you decide to order one, you will NOT be disappointed, I promise. If you also mention my name (Nick) when you order one, and he'll hook you up with a good deal. If you would like to customize your's, just let him know what you need/want, and I'm positive he can work it out with you. Scott is a TRUE class act. Again, I cannot recommend HIM or HIS services enough. He also does headphone recabling, IC's, etc. Just contact him for a quote.. 


 His contact info:

 Scott's e-mail: scott@s2-audio.com

 OR PM him here: Warrior05






 -Nick


----------



## greydragon

Handsome looking stand! And at a stellar price to boot. I didn't know Warrior05 offered this type of service.

 Thanks for the heads up Nick, going to hit Scott up with some custom jobs soon.


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greydragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Handsome looking stand! And at a stellar price to boot. I didn't know Warrior05 offered this type of service.

 Thanks for the heads up Nick, going to hit Scott up with some custom jobs soon._

 

Me either, until I saw him post some pictures of his DIY stand.. and I pushed him into getting more made, because I was very pleased, and I thought he could make more for everyone else. 


 Well, now he's decided to offer these to everyone, at an extremely reasonable price. If you want/need any more information, just contact him (e-mail or PM) to get further spec's.





 -Nick


----------



## ueyteuor

those look great! nice work!! i like the tab that holds the cables.. awesome idea. you should open up a mall-fi thread


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ueyteuor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_those look great! nice work!! i like the tab that holds the cables.. awesome idea. you should open up a mall-fi thread_

 


 Scott is working on a MOT thread, but Jude only puts them up at the beginning of the month.


----------



## warrior05

Needless to say, Nick is my number one stand customer. Uh... okay... so he is my only stand customer at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As he mentioned, he contacted me after I posted a pic of a stand I made for myself. He got me to thinking that maybe I could come up with a methodology to build cost-effective stands for our wonderful community. And what you see in this thread is what I came up with. I try to offer budget-conscious solutions for this terrific community. I've paired up with my good buddy, swt61, and we are now known as S² Audio. Look for our first MOT thread come February!


----------



## swt61

Congrats Nick! I think Scott's new stands are awesome too! They also fill a very important price point IMO. Keep your eyes open for our MOT thread in Feb. as Scott said, you'll find some new and interesting items.


----------



## nick20

up to the top... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 -Nick


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Needless to say, Nick is my number one stand customer. Uh... okay... so he is my only stand customer at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As he mentioned, he contacted me after I posted a pic of a stand I made for myself. He got me to thinking that maybe I could come up with a methodology to build cost-effective stands for our wonderful community. And what you see in this thread is what I came up with. I try to offer budget-conscious solutions for this terrific community. I've paired up with my good buddy, swt61, and we are now known as S² Audio. Look for our first MOT thread come February! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lovely Scott !

 As I am from Hong Kong do you see any chance of shipping your creation to Hong Kong ? Does the stand come fully assembled, or can the user assemble it himself ?

 Thanks,
 F. Lo


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lovely Scott !

 As I am from Hong Kong do you see any chance of shipping your creation to Hong Kong ? Does the stand come fully assembled, or can the user assemble it himself ?

 Thanks,
 F. Lo_

 

F. Lo, I can only comment on the second question. It is fully assembled, includes rubber feet on the bottom, and is fully finished. A very nice stand at this price point.. The build quality is truly impeccable. 





 -Nick


----------



## fkclo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nick20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_F. Lo, I can only comment on the second question. It is fully assembled, includes rubber feet on the bottom, and is fully finished. A very nice stand at this price point.. The build quality is truly impeccable. 


 -Nick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Nick. I like its height - useful especially for recabled cans. Would be keen to know more details about how to buy them.

 F. Lo


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lovely Scott !

 As I am from Hong Kong do you see any chance of shipping your creation to Hong Kong ? Does the stand come fully assembled, or can the user assemble it himself ?

 Thanks,
 F. Lo_

 

Hey, Francis-

 As Nick mentioned they are fully assembled stands.

 I'll PM you with the other details.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fkclo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Nick. I like its height - useful especially for recabled cans. Would be keen to know more details about how to buy them.

 F. Lo_

 

Steve and I are in the process of setting up a site for S² Audio but for now, anyone interested can PM or email me at scott@s2-audio.com.


----------



## krmathis

Congratulations with a nice pair of headphone stands!
 They sure looks nice and well crafted.


----------



## LostOne.TR

Don't think I've seen any retail stands out there with anywhere as close of a great design to hold both the headphone and the cables.

 Didn't realize the height would come into play, but after reading fcklo's comments and looking at my hd600's connectors sitting awfully close to the bottom of the banana holder the stand's got another huge bonus to its design.

 Great work.


----------



## fkclo

I am lucky enough to get hold of the first two from Scott, after Nick.

 I asked Scott to sign on the stands as they are really unique.

 F. Lo


----------



## warrior05

I've had some inquiries on incorporating features such as a dual headphone holder and being able to support heavy connectors such as dual XLRs from balanced headphones. I do hope to evolve my design. It partly depends on the success of this stand.


----------



## nick20

Come on guys! Don't you want to see new designs, and features? Let's support Scott and his business. This really, could be one of the hottest selling stands of the year. It has that much potential, now we just need to spread the word. I know we can do it!

 If you know someone who is looking for a relatively cheap, but just fabulous looking stand, PLEASE point them in this direction, and to get in contact with Scott (warrior05).





 -Nick


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Can you make a stand that supports all of these headphones with one stand, not use up more than a 16"x16" floor space, and keep it under $100?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Hey! 

 I got the solution - it would look like a coat rack, but with three levels of 4 hooks that run around the perimeter, or maybe a simple spiral from top to bottom...


----------



## nick20

Nice collection Larry! Very nice!


----------



## nick20

BUMP ^ for a great product, from a great member of the trade (Scott & swt61). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 -Nick


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you make a stand that supports all of these headphones with one stand, not use up more than a 16"x16" floor space, and keep it under $100?
_

 

And I thought I had too many headphones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With all those nice headphones you should be considering a very nice solution which would probably cost a bit more than $100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My partner, swt61, has built nice multi headphone wall hanging units that would give you an appropriate home for your babies.

 Anyway, if serious you can always PM us.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, the STAX SR-Lambda Signature, and STAX SR-5, and STAX SR-001, and Grado HF-1 #28 APS V3, and Grado SR-60 aren't in the photo yet. They all replaced the Gamma Pro and HD-25-1 that were in the photo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just might give you a PM soon, but I am more serious about a pole with hangers than a wall mount.


----------



## swt61

PM us if you're interested in talking about it further. Something could be done to hold that outstanding collection.


----------



## Happy Camper

How about a hanging rack from the ceiling. A headphone chandelier. No floor space as it can be hung over your rack, stays out of pet/kid range.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Well, the only part I was joking about was the $100 - I know it can't be done for that low, which is why I haven't PM'd yet. 

 I just spent $850 tiling the girl's bathroom after they flooded it and it got all moldy, and I didn't know till it was too late, then $529 on the dog at the vet, then $300 insurance deductable for wind damage, and now $335 today to fix a whirlpool dishwasher that just went out of warrantee 6 months ago...

 Headphone rack must wait till I have $3,500 with Chase VISA paid off...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Here we go! I wasn't the only one thinking like this.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/headphone-tree-288553/






 Great minds think alike.


----------



## dcpoor

the stands look very nice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 they are $40 shipped?


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dcpoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the stands look very nice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 they are $40 shipped?_

 

You would need to contact Scott (warrior05) about that, but tell him Nick sent you, and you might get free S&H. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 -Nick


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

PS: The problem is the above CD rack, headphone rack is butt ugly. I'm sure you guys could do a better job...


----------



## swt61

Hey that headphone chandelier idea is pretty cool. Can I borrow that?


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *swt61* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey that headphone chandelier idea is pretty cool. Can I borrow that?_

 

Please do. Show pics.

 I was thinking of black or silver aluminum spiral tube with additional sections that could be added. Each section could house four hps. A hook under each hp holder for the cable. In between the hps, different notes could be added for theme done in black or silver. A touch copper vine. It is furniture after all. Hang from an anchor bolt with a cover. Maybe a couple of accent leds in the cover to show the display.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please do. Show pics.

 I was thinking of black or silver aluminum spiral tube with additional sections that could be added. Each section could house four hps. A hook under each hp holder for the cable. In between the hps, different notes could be added for theme done in black or silver. A touch copper vine. It is furniture after all. Hang from an anchor bolt with a cover. Maybe a couple of accent leds in the cover to show the display._

 

My partner deals in wood. Unless he's carving up the turkey - then he brandishes some mean metal.


----------



## Happy Camper

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My partner deals in wood. Unless he's carving up the turkey - then he brandishes some mean metal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

.......Or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too much daydreaming.


----------



## Lee Brindley

Hi Scott - just sent you an email re ordering some stands. I'm in the UK!
 Best,
 Lee


----------



## Lee Brindley

Are S2-Audio still going?

 Web site down and no reply to emails??


----------



## Raez

I spoke to Scott earlier this month and he said they were taking down their site, but still doing business "word of mouth". Maybe send him a PM or visitor message.


----------

